# Our first BFT!!!



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello All,

We got our first ever Blackfin Tuna today in Destin. Got on the water around 2:00PM and jigged up a bucket full of cigs. Started trolling cigs around for a couple hours, nothing but a small king and a huge bonita. 

Around 4:00 there were acres and acres of cigs and sardines busting so we started soaking live cigs on the edges of the schools. The rod on the front of the Yak gets hammered and bows up, drag is screaming for a good 15 to 20 seconds before it slows.:blink:

Isiah (12yr old son, riding shotgun) is on the rod and says he feels head shakes and the fish is going straight down and pulling the Yak along steadily so we suspect it may be TUna time!

We got hit on our light King and S-mac setup so it took us a good 50 minutes to baby him up (sounded 5 times!) and finally get the tail grab (forgot gaff in the ride)!

We took him over to the Destin Fishing Rodeo scales for a weigh in and he came out to 22.8 Lbs ungutted. No Blackfin Tuna category for the Kayak division... :no:

Ate: Live turbo cig
Rig: Two #4 4x trebles on 40lb AFW Surfstrand
Reel/Line: Spinfisher V 6500, 20lb test (YO-ZURI Hybrid)


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish! I was all over them and mahi and sailfish today but couldnt buy a bite!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Child+kayak+blackfin tuna= best kayak report I've read!

His face is priceless. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Child+kayak+blackfin tuna= best kayak report I've read!
> 
> His face is priceless. Thanks for sharing


Thanks ChrisV! I was so proud to see him battle that fish for 50 minutes. That's one fish i'm sure he'll remember for his lifetime!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Most Awesomest post ever.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Awe man that's so cool! Did I see you two fishing in Destin on Saturday? Yellow tandem hobie?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Absolutely AWESOME! The young man's face says it all; he's hooked on fishing, I'm sure :yes:


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

This will be the story his kids and grandkids get to hear about :thumbup: great post:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Disco said:


> Awe man that's so cool! Did I see you two fishing in Destin on Saturday? Yellow tandem hobie?


Hi Disco, Yeah that was probably us. We were fishing the crystal beach area saturday.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome! That is cool yall got to do that together!

Still waiting to get my first Kayak BFT!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome!!:thumbup:....I gotta know did he get the digits from miss destin she looked very impressed.:notworthy:


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Awesome!!:thumbup:....I gotta know did he get the digits from miss destin she looked very impressed.:notworthy:


Haha, he said she was "....OK...." lol. He's more interested in real tuna right now I guess.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice catch yall


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

pimpfist said:


> Hi Disco, Yeah that was probably us. We were fishing the crystal beach area saturday.


My buddy and I were out there in kayaks on the mrs louise when yall pulled up. Man the bait was thick out there. We usually fish in FWB and that was our first time fishing in Destin. We didnt do very good. A couple kings a couple triggers and a couple darn ramoras. 

We saw you two doubled hooked up at one time and it looked like the youngster got his fish bit in half from where we were sitting. I wish we would have paddled over and said hello now.

Again great Job on the BFT!!!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Great Post!!! That smile is priceless. Sooo good to see a young man fishing and not his face in a ipod, ipad or some other gadget. Keep fishin' little guy...


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Disco said:


> My buddy and I were out there in kayaks on the mrs louise when yall pulled up. Man the bait was thick out there. We usually fish in FWB and that was our first time fishing in Destin. We didnt do very good. A couple kings a couple triggers and a couple darn ramoras.
> 
> We saw you two doubled hooked up at one time and it looked like the youngster got his fish bit in half from where we were sitting. I wish we would have paddled over and said hello now.
> 
> Again great Job on the BFT!!!


Oh yeah! I remember seeing ya'll now. His fish got mauled by a shark on the way in. We'll definitely roll up and say hi next time!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great post and nice fish!


----------



## Slippery shrimp (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome post and congrats. The kiddo is gonna have stories of that fish for a lifetime.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post !!!!!! Good to see a youngster catch a nice fish. Bet he's hooked now

Scott


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

AWESOME on that BFT; nice football for sure!
Memory-maker definitely.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a nice tuna. :thumbsup: Looks like someone has tuna steaks on their menu.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Night Wing said:


> That's a nice tuna. :thumbsup: Looks like someone has tuna steaks on their menu.


Omg, this was our first time eating fresh Blackfin steaks... it was amazingly delicious!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice fish! I was all over them and mahi and sailfish today but couldnt buy a bite!


HI JD7.62, can you tell us what to look for as to ID'ing a sailfish? We saw something tailing and splashing around like it was corralling the baits. My son swears it was a sailfish but I couldn't tell if it was a sail or a shark. Any tips are appreciated! -JJ


----------

